# You gotta love those jumping derbies!!



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You just have to LOVE the jumping derbies!! Half Grand Prix and half XC!! I wish they did more of them in the USA.

This first horse has a back long enough for a 747 to land on....but he sure can jump

Derby 2009 - YouTube


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Omg the supreme athleticism!!! Amazing to watch! And yeah what was up with that first horse's back?? Camera playing tricks maybe?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I almost swallowed my tongue looking at those single pole in and outs in the second video. No ground pole or anything. That would scare the crap out of me...let alone the horse. My god. 

I do agree that there needs to be more derbies here.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

They have them all over Europe. The Hickstead bank is famous.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I immediately thought of Hickstead (the course not the horse), which sent me down memory lane on youtube - watching videos of Milton.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That looks like so much fun! Things like this I've always wished I could do. The Hickstead bank would scare me though...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Horsesdontlie said:


> I almost swallowed my tongue looking at those single pole in and outs in the second video. No ground pole or anything. That would scare the crap out of me...let alone the horse. My god.
> 
> I do agree that there needs to be more derbies here.


That's the type of jump we do at home... We hardly ever have a ground line, or a filler or anything. We only jump fences without a ground line on our experienced horses though...

We have a derby held annually. Its called the Avis Derby and is held every August at the Kyalami Equestrian Park. It's amazing to watch


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I'm reading 'Winning' by Frank Chapot right now, and he strongly advises show jumpers not to pass by a horse with a long back. He likes the flexibility a long back provides in the air for clearing the higher distances.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Alex, did you hear they had to change the Hickstead bank a couple of years ago? They brought the base out about seven feet, essentially making it less steep. The reasoning is that when the bank was built in the 60's, many people were riding such terrain in the hunt field, so no big problems. Now, few people get that type of experience and people were having big troubles with it. HA!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That was EPIC!!! I wanna do that! lol

And holy long back, Batman!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

that looks cool !!

i have been to a couple 'eventing derbies' in my area where there are two courses of half show jumps and half xc. i have not enjoyed them very much at all, but they were at lower levels and on sand.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't hear that Allison, I am very out of the loop of what is going on in the motherland. It's a shame they changed it, I remember holding my breath every time it was ridden, I imagine that element has now been reduced.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Holy shirt that is some serious horse! It really makes me feel pathetic that my horse can hardly jump. [He isn't a jumper but tore down my whole fence thinking he was. Bad thing it was only the bottom tape that was up and he couldn't even jump that. He wasn't hurt; but I had to wrangle up all of the horses and fix the fence because of it.]

Those horses just amaze me.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

They do a couple derbies during the summer series at Spruce Meadows. I love watching them, they use the bank (really huge haha), devil's ****, table top, and a side hill to a small bank with bounces and jumps at the top of the bank. The horses really seem to like the derbies, and it's much more fun to watch haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm tired just watching them! That is quite a course to ride!


----------

